# PMD Novo Build question



## maury (Apr 29, 2011)

Y'all, I have started building a Pacific Model Design Novo kit. Have a question about installing the bearing caps and boring for the mains. Has anyone built this kit? I would like to know how you did the bore.

When boring for the mains, I usually want to install the bearing caps and then bore through both sides in one operation. Unfortunately, the Novo bearing caps have a "D" shaped extension on the inside side, and prevent installation on the crank case before the mains hole is bored. 

Any feedback would be appreciated.

maury


----------



## maury (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, it seems from the lack of replies there is not a lot of activity with this model. Too bad, it's a really cute little engine, a very nice runner, and easy to build to boot. Just finished it up, and am well pleased with the results. I have painted my previous models, but at the Latrop show a well known builder showed a table full of really beautiful unpainted models. Thought I'd try it.

As an update, to answer the question I had, I thought there might be a trick to squaring up the bottom of the round hole for the bearing caps. I just used a square file, in about 10 minutes it
was done. It would have taken longer than that to set up a shaper had I owned one.

Enjoy the pics.

maury
www.lonestarengineworks.com


----------



## maury (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, I guess you can only attach 1 pic, here is #2

maury


----------



## maury (Jul 18, 2011)

& #3

maury


----------



## maverick (Jul 18, 2011)

Maury, 
Very nice looking engine you have there. I like the base and box for the ignition, It's scaled well and 
doesn't overshadow the engine.


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Jul 18, 2011)

Maury-

Very nicely done.
I like it, great looking engine.


----------



## Catminer (Jul 18, 2011)

Maury;

 Great job, the bare metal finish is a neat idea, do you clear coat it to prevent rust?
 I love the box for the coil, what did you use for an ignition system?

Peter


----------



## maury (Jul 19, 2011)

The finish is just the iron. I get a bit sloppy with the oil when I'm breaking in an engine, so will have to wait to see if it will rust later. If it does, a little wire brushing will take care of it.

The ignition system is an S&S Engineering single spark module, run off 4 AA batteries. THe spark
is quite strong, and I will be using more of these systems as I build more engines. The unit is actually smaller than the battery holder. makes for a nice compact system. 

I will nave this engine at the Portland In engine show in August, if you can make it to that show, come by the Lone Star Engine Works booth and say Hi.

maury


----------



## ahowell (Aug 24, 2011)

Maury,

My father, Jerry Howell, passed away two years ago and he had about a dozen engine casting sets that he wanted to build "someday". Unfortunately, "someday" never arrived. I am now tasked with trying to find the value of these engine castings. I see in this forum you built the Novo hit & miss - Dad has this casting. Can you tell me what it might be worth?

Thanks...

Allen Howell
www.model-engine-plans.com


----------

